# this would be a nice special gift



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/anniversary-rose-cake


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, it's special and pretty, but anyone married 75 years deserves real cake, real frosting, and champagne.

Actually, I cannot imagine the amount of time it would take to knit that.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Love it!!!! LOve the colors in it!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Pretty.
If done with a slit in the top it would be a cute 'card box' for a party.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like crochet to me, & probably wouldn't take too long. The roses would take longer than the cake. It IS pretty.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

My niece has a cake stand collection. Maybe this would be nice 'on display' without the 75.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a friend that made me a miniature of my original wedding cake for our 25 anniversary. The time and effort involved, I can only imagine!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

That is really a neat idea. Can you share a picture ?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

robinare said:


> That is really a neat idea. Can you share a picture ?


I wish I could, but don't have one, and cake is packed away since last move. I will contact girlfriend and see if she has one she can send me, and if so will post.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

The cake is beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the link, my youngest dd is getting married next year and this would make a lovely pressie. I wonder if there is a way to make it smaller for wedding favours? Any ideas would be great.


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

A neat idea. Is it possible to make them smaller?


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Try #10 thread. That would make it smaller. If it says that an 8, 12 or 16 inch diameter cake board is to be used depending on which size you choose to work in...that said if you choose the 8 in cake board size then doing it in #10 thread or thinner yarn should give you a size good for center pieces or even favors. Right?


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Dusti,
thank you.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Ann Eales said:


> Dusti,
> thank you.


You're welcome, Ann! I actually thought I had this pattern but it was a different one and it is crochet. It says it's for a wedding cake or Anniversary cake. here's a pic:


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

I love yours and the arbour over the bride and groom.


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

I found www.normalynn.info/strawberryspongecakepattern.html great link


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

sorry

http://www.normalynn.info/strawberryspongecakepattern.html


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Married 75 years! How old were they when they married? 10?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd love to make one of these 'cakes' for my GD who will be 2 in Sept. Any ideas on how to make it fit a 2 year old's Bday??


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

yona said:


> I'd love to make one of these 'cakes' for my GD who will be 2 in Sept. Any ideas on how to make it fit a 2 year old's Bday??


Make any one of these lovely cakes but instead of making a lot of the flowers, make small knitted toys: say a baby doll, a couple of finger puppets maybe. You could knit blocks with your GD's name spelt out in block form or maybe just knit letters that spell her name and wrap the name around the cake. Up top you could put a small teddy bear. But you could still add a couple of flowers...flowers never hurt anything!
Dusty
Sound fun!
Dusty


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks, Ann Eales, for the link--that strawberry shortcake 'single serving' is really cute, and I'd bet your could crochet them in a jiffy. I think it would also make a cute tiny-gift box, if you made the top able to swing up. I'd have to think about how I would make it stay put. 

And Dusty's ideas for a 2-year-old cake are splendid! What creativity!


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Patricia you are most welcome I am thinking of them for wedding favours.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Ann, I think they would make great wedding favors, and of course you can always make them with flowers of the bride's chosen color(s) and/or with the color(s) of the flavor(s) of cake. See, give me a few options and I can run amok... LOL


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Great ideas thanks I thought I'd crochet cotton what do you think?


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

If you are making them miniaturized for favors, I think a heavy crochet cotton--a size 3 or 5--would be good. You might even want to hold two strands together. Just don't use the Aunt Lydia's Bamboo Thread--it has a lovely hand and makes great garments, but there's no body to it like crochet cotton and I think all the mini cakes would be pancakes!


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Patricia thank you


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

You're welcome. Please post pictures of the finished minicakes!


----------

